# MKV Gas/Break Pedal vibration



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

I have no idea what it can be but, every time i let off the gas from accelerating. my break and clucth have a slitght vibration. And when i let got of the gas i hear a click / bang sound and you can feel it in your foot. I dought its the electronic DV with the spacer in it making the vibration which is located pretty close to it. But does anyone have any idea what this vibration / bang noise is in my gas and clutch pedals?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: MKV Gas/Break Pedal vibration (m4v3r1ck)*

I can't imagine what would cause that..something loose?...You mentioned aftermarket parts..those touching something they shouldn't?







Hope you get to the bottom of this..would make me nervous to have noises goin on around brake pedal! I want that to be silent but verrrrrrrry effective! I like to drive quick, but safe and that means brakes that really do the job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

I know lol. I started after i started driving my car again after loosing my license for a month. But i have no idea what would have happened within those 30 days


----------



## PSBds07 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

Hey, did you ever resolve your vibration issue?
I have a MKIV GTI, and have a similar deal. Moderate vibration in the pedal (not steering wheel) whenever I ease off the throttle. The more the throttle is open, the less vibrations I feel. No sounds / clicking though.
I just installed new coil packs and spark plugs, so Im thinking its a engine timing issue.


----------



## phxgli (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (PSBds07)*

Make sure that your intake is not resting on the brake reservoir this has cause vibration in my brakes before


----------



## PSBds07 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (m4v3r1ck)*

Hey, did you ever resolve your vibration issue?
I have a MKIV GTI, and have a similar deal. Moderate vibration in the pedal (not steering wheel) whenever I ease off the throttle. The more the throttle is open, the less vibrations I feel. No sounds / clicking though.
I just installed new coil packs and spark plugs, so Im thinking its a engine timing issue.


----------



## PSBds07 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (PSBds07)*

***ah, sorry for the double post.
My wheel was loose from the lug nut holes being cross threaded. Sounded like a bad CV almost, was wheel vibration. 5 min fix to re-tap the holes.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (PSBds07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PSBds07* »_***ah, sorry for the double post.
My wheel was loose from the lug nut holes being cross threaded. Sounded like a bad CV almost, was wheel vibration. 5 min fix to re-tap the holes.

Did someone get a little too happy with an impact gun?
For any other pedal vibration, check to see if you can wiggle the pedals by hand....if thats not it, then there is some frequency going through your fire wall to make them vibrate, look for anything contacting


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

ya i still have the problem. I can here a click sound sometimes wen i let of the gas or let of the clutch


----------

